# 309.2 separation required



## rktect 1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Garages and drywall.

In our village we require 5/8" drywall throughout the garage and 5/8" typ X on the ceiling if a habitable space is above.

It has now become a debate in our group whether or not a two story house with a garage on an outside corner would require any drywall on the exterior wall, if that wall was not a load bearing wall.  Technically the code section reads "where a separation is a floor-ceiling assembly, the structure supporting the spearation shall also be protected by not less than......."

And yes we do in fact have the condition where the floor/ceiling joists run so they do not bear on the one exterior wall and the trusses on the 2nd floor roof run the same direction.  So the exterior wall does not support any weight other than its own.  There is a steel column supporting a steel beam in the exterior wall.  This would be required to be protected by drywall.

Any thoughts.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Our interpretation is that if is not a loadbearing wall/member, it is not required to be protected.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2010)

> In our village we require 5/8" drywall throughout the garage


Is this by local ammendment? Could you post the ordinance so we can see how it is worded?

throughout would include all walls and ceilings JMO


----------



## rktect 1 (Apr 28, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Is this by local ammendment? Could you post the ordinance so we can see how it is worded?throughout would include all walls and ceilings JMO


Which leads us to the other problem.

While we were under CABO, we amended that code to read something like "All combustible framing in the garage shall be covered in 5/8" drywall".  Unfortunatly, we did not amend section 309.2 of the 2006 IRC to read similar but we will be shortly with similar language as was used during the CABO years.  I think the previous AHJ read that section 309.2 to mean all walls in garages would be drywalled and our inspectors have always enforced that.  No big deal until someone finally slipped one by us.


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2010)

* *



> No big deal until someone finally slipped one by us.


*Don'tcha just hate it when that happens!    *

* *


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2010)

This is how I did it...

*R309.2 Separation required. *The garage shall be separated from the residence and its attic area by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board applied to the garage side. Garages beneath habitable rooms shall be separated from all habitable rooms above by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board or equivalent. Where the separation is a floor-ceiling assembly, or the ceiling is providing the separation, the structure supporting the separation shall also be protected by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) gypsum board or equivalent. Garages located less than 3 feet (914 mm) from a dwelling unit on the same lot shall be protected with not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) gypsum board applied to the interior side of exterior walls that are within this area. Openings in these walls shall be regulated by Section R309.1. This provision does not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent dwelling unit wallunless the walls are supporting a separation as outlined above.


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 28, 2010)

If it is not loadbearing, then it is not required to be protected.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 28, 2010)

How many are enforcing this portion of the code

TABLE R702.3.5

Footnote

e. Type X gypsum board for garage ceilings beneath habitable rooms shall be installed perpendicular to the ceiling framing and shall be fastened at maximum 6 inches o.c. by minimum 17/8 inches 6d coated nails or equivalent drywall screws.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Slipped by me.......thanks, will pass on to staff.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 29, 2010)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> How many are enforcing this portion of the codeTABLE R702.3.5
> 
> Footnote
> 
> e. Type X gypsum board for garage ceilings beneath habitable rooms shall be installed perpendicular to the ceiling framing and shall be fastened at maximum 6 inches o.c. by minimum 17/8 inches 6d coated nails or equivalent drywall screws.


depends on the spacing, 2' yes 16" no


----------



## Glennman CBO (Apr 29, 2010)

Correct Killitact!


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 29, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> This is how I did it...*R309.2 Separation required. *The garage shall be separated from the residence and its attic area by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board applied to the garage side. Garages beneath habitable rooms shall be separated from all habitable rooms above by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) Type X gypsum board or equivalent. Where the separation is a floor-ceiling assembly, or the ceiling is providing the separation, the structure supporting the separation shall also be protected by not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) gypsum board or equivalent. Garages located less than 3 feet (914 mm) from a dwelling unit on the same lot shall be protected with not less than 5/8-inch (15.9 mm) gypsum board applied to the interior side of exterior walls that are within this area. Openings in these walls shall be regulated by Section R309.1. This provision does not apply to garage walls that are perpendicular to the adjacent dwelling unit wallunless the walls are supporting a separation as outlined above.


fatboy,

What year Code quoted for R309.2?

In the 2006 IRC R309.2:

5/8" Type X sheetrock is only required when habitable rooms over a garage and everywhere else sheetrock is required is 1/2" sheetrock.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 29, 2010)

2006, 5/8" was our amendment, instead of 1/2". Basically kept the 97 UBC requirements.


----------



## Bootleg (Apr 29, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> 2006, 5/8" was our amendment, instead of 1/2". Basically kept the 97 UBC requirements.


I like your amendment.


----------

